# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  | |. . βľύε ωοгľĐ . . | | ̊

## ليلاس

الــسلآمـعـليكمـ و رحــمة اللـه و بـركآتـهـ ، ، ، 


*كـلهـآآ بــلوون × الأزرق !*


*مـآآ أطــول عـليكمـ ، نــبدأأ ::*



*
*

----------


## ليلاس

brb

----------


## ليلاس

BacK

----------


## ليلاس

**


وبث ..
Bye

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ،

نآيس =)

ثآنكس يآقميله على الطرح ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ..

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## ليلاس

ربي يعااااااااااااااااااافيك غلاي

مشكوووووووورة ع التواااااااااااااااجد النااااايس

لا خلا و لا عدم مرورك الرااااااااااااائع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ازرق جميل جدا

----------


## ليلاس

مرورك الجميييييييييييييل غناااااتي

----------

